# Just arrived in Cairo, time to introduce myself!



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi all, I have posted a few things in this site and found it really useful. Have finally arrived in Cairo and looking forward to settling down here. I will be working for an Egyptian company running a division of restaurants, Studio Masr being one of our brands which you might know. My wife arrives on Sunday and we are keen to meet as many people as we can so would appreciate people giving me their views on places to meet fellow expats.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

paolop said:


> Hi all, I have posted a few things in this site and found it really useful. Have finally arrived in Cairo and looking forward to settling down here. I will be working for an Egyptian company running a division of restaurants, Studio Masr being one of our brands which you might know. My wife arrives on Sunday and we are keen to meet as many people as we can so would appreciate people giving me their views on places to meet fellow expats.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Well - my better half and I were discussing going to BCA (British Club) in Maadi on Friday afternoon late - with our 2 kids (errr make that teenagers)

So if you wanna meet up then that would be great :clap2:

others welcome as well


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds good to me, will see you there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Well - my better half and I were discussing going to BCA (British Club) in Maadi on Friday afternoon late - with our 2 kids (errr make that teenagers)
> 
> So if you wanna meet up then that would be great :clap2:
> 
> others welcome as well




I might be about.. are you talking about 5 ish?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes but you know what happened last time you and me spent time in BCA Maadi Garden.

Time for BIG sunhats and shade this time :eyebrows:

5 ish be good


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just ask the BCA guys to point out - Mr Adrian

I'll pm my mobile no as well


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Yes but you know what happened last time you and me spent time in BCA Maadi Garden.
> 
> Time for BIG sunhats and shade this time :eyebrows:
> 
> 5 ish be good




shhhh we will be the talk of the steamie


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Just ask the BCA guys to point out - Mr Adrian
> 
> I'll pm my mobile no as well


Will you be in disguise, will I not recognise you?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> shhhh we will be the talk of the steamie


What more can I say 

:laugh:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Will you be in disguise, will I not recognise you?


I'll be in drag


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> I'll be in drag


Dont wear the blue number, you look better in the pink


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Will you be in disguise, will I not recognise you?


doh you already have my mobile no:tongue1:

you can the woman out of the Highlands but you can't take ........


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Will you be in disguise, will I not recognise you?


doh you already have my mobile no:tongue1:

you can the woman out of the Highlands but you can't take ........


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Lanason said:


> doh you already have my mobile no:tongue1:
> 
> you can the woman out of the Highlands but you can't take ........


is there an echo in here ???


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Dont wear the blue number, you look better in the pink


:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

You guys know they are busy revamping at the BCA, bar outside closed (maybe not a problem - bloody hot lately) also renovations downstairs. Upstairs still o/k.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

No didn't know that - but will carry on and go

Maybe cooler inside


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry that is me out, I do not enjoy a smoke filled room.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

BCA newsletter says BBQ so that means seats open down stairs but not the bar

Sitting outside then Chris - do you hangs your mind


----------

